# Calf Coughing?



## jlgoinggreen (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a 3 week old calf that sounds like he is trying to clear his throat. At first I thought it was his rumen working, but noticed the other calf his age isn't doing this.

Any thoughts on what might be going on? Is this his way of coughing? I am thinking of taking his temp. What would be a normal temp for them?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Go and read this sticky. It will help give us a starting point.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=49836


----------



## jlgoinggreen (Oct 4, 2009)

tinknal said:


> Go and read this sticky. It will help give us a starting point.
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=49836


Thank you.

He is a 3 week old Holstein.

As of now, he does not seem to be dehydrated.

He is still on the bottle drinking a gallon of milk per day divided into two feedings and eating about 1 1/2 to 2 cups of grain per feeding after milk (they have always left a little grain in the bucket). We have also started feeding them free choice hay for about 3 or four days now.

How is it acting? Lethargic? Active? Able to stand? Head down? Eyes Bright or dull? Uncoordinated? Hunched up when standing? Distended Abdomen? If so, which side or both? Limps?

Besides the grunting sound, he is acting normal.

As of now, he does not have scours/diarrhea 

His breathing seems normal.

No discharge of any kind anywhere.

No other symptoms besides the grunting/coughing sound.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'm at a loss. Is he humping his back when he does this (like he is trying to poop)? Have you seen him poop lately? How often does he do this?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I just found this site. Ask a vet.

http://www.justanswer.com/tags/Larg...evamp_Tagged&gclid=CMSj9pHKkp8CFWkN5QodjQxj7w


----------



## jlgoinggreen (Oct 4, 2009)

tinknal said:


> I'm at a loss. Is he humping his back when he does this (like he is trying to poop)? Have you seen him poop lately? How often does he do this?


Hmmm...good question. I really have not noticed. I will be watching more closely when we go back out after we finish up our homeschool lessons.


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it coughing right after (within a couple minutes) being bottle fed, or throughout the day?


----------



## jlgoinggreen (Oct 4, 2009)

triple divide said:


> Is it coughing right after (within a couple minutes) being bottle fed, or throughout the day?


No. It seems to be more throughout the day. He is acting perfectly normal except for this gagging like coughing sound. We are going to watch him again more closely tomorrow. We also have a mini nubian ready to give birth who spent most of her day laying around and making me nervous. lol We were busy keeping an eye on her too. I am going to make the calf my son's main project tomorrow.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Go ahead and give it some sustainIII tablets. Sounds like it might have a start of pneumonia coming on. Next thing is you will see it get loose stools and such. Just all pointing toward the same thing. Right now its just a low grade and the S3's will clear it up. A call to your vet should be able to get what you need or they are sold at a farm store by the container. Also pick up a small plastic boluse tube too. If the pills do not fit inside look in it and see if there are little fins in there that need trimed out. You will need the small one about the size you would use on goats and such 
bob


----------



## jlgoinggreen (Oct 4, 2009)

Madsaw said:


> Go ahead and give it some sustainIII tablets. Sounds like it might have a start of pneumonia coming on. Next thing is you will see it get loose stools and such. Just all pointing toward the same thing. Right now its just a low grade and the S3's will clear it up. A call to your vet should be able to get what you need or they are sold at a farm store by the container. Also pick up a small plastic boluse tube too. If the pills do not fit inside look in it and see if there are little fins in there that need trimed out. You will need the small one about the size you would use on goats and such
> bob


Uuuugh! And they were doing so good. :Bawling:

Is this contagious? Can the other cows catch it?


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Just keep a eye on the rest. If they start hacking just give themt eh pills too. S3's are extended release and last 3 days after treating. We have one heifer now in a pen of 7 hacking. Nothing majior just a plem type hack every now and then. Treated her and she is clearing up. The calf boluses are 1 per 50 lbs of weight. Estimate the calves a bet heavy. A little extra sulfa will not hurt.
Bob


----------



## jlgoinggreen (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Bob. I will be calling the vet today and see if I can get some from him.


----------

